# tortoise and vasthu



## hari2m

Hi friends,According to vastu i heard that it is good to keep a living tortoise at home, and i also heard that growing a tortoise at home will suffer with financial crisis. what is true? thanx in advance


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm afraid I'm not one much to believe in that sort of thing. In my opinion, if you like animals and take good care of them then what you get in return is the satisfaction of a job well done. I don't believe there is anything "other-worldly" attached to it at all.


----------



## Torty Mom

What is vastu?


----------



## Laura

im not sure i understand what you mean.,. but from what yvonne answered.. i assume Vastu is some sort of wives tail thing?
Owning a tortoise and keeping them in the house with the correct set up, will cost you in the beginning, but the pat back you get from owning them and watching and learning.. is worth it.. but maybe not to everyone..


----------



## dmarcus

Is it a person?


----------



## Yvonne G

Its similar to feng shui. The OP says they've heard keeping a tortoise may bring good luck, but on the other hand have heard it might cause you to suffer financial crisis.


----------



## ascott

April 7th 2010 21:18
Category: Vastu, Feng Shui
Tortoise has great significance both in Vastu and in Feng Shui. In most of the Indian temples you will find a tortoise figurine sculpted on the ground towards the center or in front of the Shiva Linga. Tortoise as creature has a long life and hence it denotes Long Life in Feng Shui and Vastu. By virtue of this symbolism Tortoise as a figurine made out of Resins, Mud, Metal or wood can be found in all homes who believe in the tenets of Vastu and Feng Shui.

When placing a tortoise in your house or workplace few Vastu rules should be followed and they are enumerated below:

Tortoise made of earthern material like mud or resin should be placed in the North East, Center or South West

Those made of metals should be placed in North and North West

Tortoise figurines made of crystal should be placed in South west or north-west

Figurines of tortoise made of wood should be placed in East or South East






Irrespective of where you place the tortoise figurine in your home or workplace it should always have its face towards the East Direction.

_*You can also place a tortoise family in the living space of your home to increase family harmony.*_


----------



## dmarcus

Thats interesting...


----------



## hari2m

Torty Mom said:


> What is vastu?



A part of ancient science,go here to learn something http://freevastutips.blogspot.com/


----------



## pdrobber

I know I'm not speaking in the context of "vastu" but yes I think it is great to keep a tortoise . And yes, having a tortoise can potentially sort of drain you financially in some cases


----------



## GBtortoises

And if you keep enough tortoises in your home, they could _cause_ you financial crisis! I feel that every winter when I bring them indoors!


----------



## AnthonyC

I don't know about vastu, but I feel pretty darn lucky to have my tortoises!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile

I think keeping any tortoise can result in a little financial strain on occasion, regardless of whether you keep them inside or outside!


----------



## ascott

You guys are funny and silly


----------



## Mao Senpai

Haha Vastu is a funny guy! I was like what the heck is Vastu anyway... they are like any other pets... if you love them and care for them then stuff like the vet will have a price but if you care for them and treat them proper like say yourself or kids.. its just feeding another mouth.


----------

